# Anyone tried grind.co.uk house blend?



## amalgam786 (Oct 27, 2014)

hi all

as per title, any one tried this? only comes in 1kg bags so wanted some opinions before i order.

http://grind.co.uk/shop/grind-coffee-1kg-bag

thanks!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

@Scotford had this recently ( i know you aint worked there for a while )


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Yep. I still get sent a chunk to give the ol' rundown Scotford style by Sam. It's a pretty basic flavour profile, but done well. Howie roasts good shiz and Sam is great at selecting coffees that work together.


----------



## amalgam786 (Oct 27, 2014)

Scotford said:


> Yep. I still get sent a chunk to give the ol' rundown Scotford style by Sam. It's a pretty basic flavour profile, but done well. Howie roasts good shiz and Sam is great at selecting coffees that work together.


 @Scotford so would you say this would be a good shout for an everyday coffee with milk? (mostly drink flat whites)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

amalgam786 said:


> @Scotford so would you say this would be a good shout for an everyday coffee with milk? (mostly drink flat whites)


It's a blend for a really high volume cafe, that sells milk drinks. So I would guess yes.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> It's a blend for a really high volume cafe, that sells milk drinks. So I would guess yes.


Yeah they sell 2 tonnes of it as espresso based milk drinks a month so yeah.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

amalgam786 said:


> hi all
> 
> as per title, any one tried this? only comes in 1kg bags so wanted some opinions before i order.
> 
> ...


Looking at their website, they also sell 250g tins for £10. Might be a good way to go to see if you like it.


----------



## amalgam786 (Oct 27, 2014)

thanks all!

i've bought some now and will report back how i got on!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Okay I'm having a (FEW) drinks with Sam tonight...

The new tins are nitro flushed. We've also made a few espresso martinis and no degradation of flavor. There's lots and lots of work going on to ensure that!

Tastes good to me so far... But we are on cafetiere and EK.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Roast date was and still crazy sweet


----------



## Judy188 (Jan 19, 2018)

Thanks for sharing... really interesting...


----------

